# Blur launcher



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone try the Moto blur launcher for ICS yet? Wondering how smooth it is

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll answer. No it is not. Lol

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## refreblast (Mar 19, 2012)

Ill see if I can't pull it out of the Razr ICS update later and test it. I will most likely upload it to. Give me an hour or so.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk

EDIT: I cant find a download link that hasn't been pulled yet. Still looking though!


----------

